
Show HN: Remote91 – Payroll, Taxation, Hiring of Remote Developers in India - kishansagathiya
https://remote91.in/
======
kranner
I'm not sure I see the pain point of being a non-employee Indian developer for
someone who's already working for a foreign employer.

As a consultant, a developer can file their income tax return under 44ADA and
save a huge amount of income tax, compared to being employed by you and
mandatorily paying much more income tax as an employee.

~~~
kishansagathiya
Thanks. You are right in saying that you can save tax with 44ADA. But it has
an upper limit of 50 lac and you have to get a GST number. There are other
things as well except taxing. But again different things might matter more or
less to different people. I have written in detail the problems based on my
experience at
[https://kishansagathiya.github.io/blog.html#remote1](https://kishansagathiya.github.io/blog.html#remote1)

